# Error: Linke Klammer fehlt...



## flek (28. Mai 2009)

Langsam, aber sicher, verzweifle ich daran. Entweder arbeite ich schon zulange daran, oder ich bin einfach blind. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Achja, ich verwende Oracle 10g local und führe meine Scripts mit Oracle SQL Developer aus.

Mein SQL Code

```
CREATE TABLE Tasks (
    TasksID         NUMBER,
    TasksName       VARCHAR2,
    TasksDesc       VARCHAR2,
    TasksPriority   NUMBER,
    TasksDateBegin  DATE,
    TasksDateEnd    DATE,
    TasksCategory   NUMBER,  
    CONSTRAINT PK_Tasks PRIMARY KEY (TasksID),
    CONSTRAINT FK_TasksCat FOREIGN KEY (TasksCategory) REFERENCES CatTasks(TasksID)
)
```

Mein Fehler

```
Error starting at line 1 in command:
CREATE TABLE Tasks (
    TasksID         NUMBER,
    TasksName       VARCHAR2,
    TasksDesc       VARCHAR2,
    TasksPriority   NUMBER,
    TasksDateBegin  DATE,
    TasksDateEnd    DATE,
    TasksCategory   NUMBER,  
    CONSTRAINT PK_Tasks PRIMARY KEY (TasksID),
    CONSTRAINT FK_TasksCat FOREIGN KEY (TasksCategory) REFERENCES CatTasks(TasksID)
)
Error at Command Line:3 Column:28
Error report:
SQL Error: ORA-00906: missing left parenthesis
00906. 00000 -  "missing left parenthesis"
*Cause:    
*Action:
```


----------



## deepthroat (28. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Ich nehme mal an das Oracle möchte von dir eine Größenangabe für den Typ:

```
CREATE TABLE Tasks (
    TasksID         NUMBER,
    TasksName       VARCHAR2(50),
...
```
Gruß


----------

